# Simple photo editing for website



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello, in an effort to cut some corners until I'm able to pay a professional to do it, I need to be able to edit product photos without going throgh the expense of purchasing a program like Photoshop just for simple photo editing.

I have a descent camera (Cannon powershot SX150) and a small studio tent (my products are small).

Is there an alternative software that would do what I need without breaking the bank? Which is removing background, creating collages etc.

Thanks


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gimp is a free bitmap editor

GIMP 2.4 Release Notes


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

red514 said:


> Gimp is a free bitmap editor
> 
> GIMP 2.4 Release Notes


Great. Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Photo editor online / free image editing direct in your browser - Pixlr.com

Free online editor just like photoshop that lets you save files to your computer


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

poezoe said:


> Photo editor online / free image editing direct in your browser - Pixlr.com
> 
> Free online editor just like photoshop that lets you save files to your computer


This is awesome. Thanks.


----------

